# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access: Si të zbres sasinë e produktit kur bëj një shitje?

## nince_tutes

Pershendetje. Kam krijuar nje databaze ne access me keto tabela:

Klient, Porosi, Flete-Porosi, Produkt dhe Kategori.

Tek tabela Produkt kam keto fields: id_produkt, Emer_Produkt, Cmim_produkt, Sasia_Ne_Magazine.

tek tabela Flete_Porosi kam keto fields: id_porosi, q lidhet me tabelen Porosi, id_produkt, q lidhet me tabelen Produkt dhe Sasia_Ne_Porosi.

Ajo qe un dua eshte qe kur te kryej nje porosi, mbasi kam zgjedhur klientin tek forma, 
dhe kur te zgjedh ne subformen e saj emrin e Artikujve te me shfaqen ne nje kolone ngjitur me emrin e artikullit dhe sasia e ketij aritukulli qe eshte ne magazine,

dhe mbas kesaj, ne momentin qe kjo porosi te ruhet, dua qe kur te shoh formularin e aritukujve, automatikisht te jete bere zbritja e tyre ne varesi te sasise qe kam vene ne fature.

Problemi im tjeter eshte qe, si t'ja bej per te shtuar sasine e produktit ne magazine? a mos duhet te krijoj dhe nje formular tjeter qe te quaj psh frm_Furnizim?

Kam besim tek ju cuna.

----------


## little-boy

nince, 

Per Mendimin tim do te ishte me mir qe te krijosh tri tabela.
p.sh Malli_Hyrje(qe do kete fushen Sasia), Malli_Dalje(qe do kete Fushen sasia) dhe Malli_Balanci (qe do kete fushen sasia)

pastaj tek Malli_balanci te besh nje Query (Pyetes) ku ti kerkon ketu qe te llogaritet [Sasia.tblMalli_hyrje]-[Sasia.tblMallidalje],

Kjo do te ishte me mir sepse mbeten edhe gjurmet per qdo mall qe ka hyr dhe qe ka dal....

Po shpresoj qe sado pak te kam ndihmuar...

Me respekt Albani

----------


## Toni07213

P.SH e ke Tabelen Artikujt, ArtikujtHyrje, ArtikujtDalje, eformon nje UpdateQuery i cili e permban tabelen Artikujt edhe tabelen ArtikujtDalje (sqarim: te tabela ArtikujtDalje e formon nje fushe Psh. DaljaPerpunuar me Yes/No dhe ne dalje te artikullit kjo fushe Yes/No jete e pa prekur dmth No) kalojm te UpdateQuery: 1. ne fushen e pare e fut fushen Sasia nga tabela Artikujt, ne Update To :i ngrysur: Artikujt!Sasia*-*ArtikujtDalje.Sasia). 2. ne fushen e dyte e fut DaljaPerpunuar nga tabela ArtikujtDalje, ne Update To: Yes, Criteria: No. Dmth e minuson vete sasine e artikulli e cila e permbush kushtin  No. Njejte ehde te hyrja vepron vetem te Update To :i ngrysur: Artikujt!Sasia*+*ArtikujtDalje.Sasia). Kusht ehste qe keto tabela te kene qelsin primar te lidhur mes vete.

----------

